# Problems adding a nexus wheel on a Classic/Vintage Bike



## oskisan (Mar 9, 2018)

I have a couple nexus wheels I have picked up over the past couple years, a 3 speed hub with a coaster brake, and one without a brake. I was going to put the one with a coaster brake on a shelby frame when I found out that the measurements for the rear dropout on the schwinn frame (the one the wheel originally came off of) is 5.25 inches, while the shelby is 4.5 inches. I could "cold set" the shelby frame to accommodate the nexus wheel, but I would prefer not to alter the frame as I want to keep it where I can transition back and forth between a new departure and the nexus wheel. Has anyone here worked through this issue, and if so how did you work out the problem? Do I need to look at another wheel? Is it possible to move the brake assemble to the outside of the frame (this would buy me the room I need). Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Ken


With coaster brake



 

Without Coaster brake




Frame spacing for the Shelby and motorbike


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 9, 2018)

oskisan said:


> I have a couple nexus wheels I have picked up over the past couple years, a 3 speed hub with a coaster brake, and one without a brake. I was going to put the one with a coaster brake on a shelby frame when I found out that the measurements for the rear dropout on the schwinn frame (the one the wheel originally came off of) is 5.25 inches, while the shelby is 4.5 inches. I could "cold set" the shelby frame to accommodate the nexus wheel, but I would prefer not to alter the frame as I want to keep it where I can transition back and forth between a new departure and the nexus wheel. Has anyone here worked through this issue, and if so how did you work out the problem? Do I need to look at another wheel? Is it possible to move the brake assemble to the outside of the frame (this would buy me the room I need). Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ken



Looks like some good stuff right there. Have more pics of your projects?


----------



## phantom (Mar 9, 2018)

My rider Phantom with a 7 speed Nexus laced into an S2...Took it off, going to redo with a 2 speed manual Bendix.


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 9, 2018)

In most cases you have to speed the rear drop outs.


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 9, 2018)

I put a 7 speed Nexus on a Hiawatha Super and had to do a bit of spreading of the dropouts to get it in.  Took a bit of work but the bike rides fine after 10k miles.  Jay


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 9, 2018)

abe lugo said:


> In most cases you have to speed the rear drop outs.



Spread?


----------



## phantom (Mar 9, 2018)

abe lugo said:


> In most cases you have to speed the rear drop outs.



I did, but easy enough to do by hand with one person. Spread, that is.


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 9, 2018)

I guess, you called "Cold" set, there is thread here or on ratrodbikes on making a threaded tool to do this. Also note you have to go a bit father so the rear wheel can be easily removed to change the tire in case of a flat.


----------



## oskisan (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks guys..  I was hoping not to Cold Set the frame as I want to be able to interchange between the nexus and new departure (put it back to be the way it is suppose to be). I'll try brute force on the frame to see if I an get it to fit in there (looks like it is off by about an inch), either that or I'll have to find more of an old sacrificial frame to do this on.
Ken-


----------



## mike j (Mar 10, 2018)

Old American iron is pretty malleable, an inch shouldn't be a problem. These classics are much better riders w/ more speeds. Good luck & have fun w/ it.


----------



## oskisan (Mar 10, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like some good stuff right there. Have more pics of your projects?




Hey there Mike...   Too many project going on at the same time! I'll try to find a couple more pics of some of my projects...


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 10, 2018)

You could spread the frame for the Nexus hub then make up some spacers to use the old hub


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 10, 2018)

phantom said:


> I did, but easy enough to do by hand with one person. Spread, that is.




I'm still trying not to do that to Beryl...just because there are a bazillion Schwinn wheels out there doesn't mean I wanna use them on everything.


----------



## phantom (Mar 10, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> I'm still trying not to do that to Beryl...just because there are a bazillion Schwinn wheels out there doesn't mean I wanna use them on everything.



WTH is Beryl ?


----------

